# This is EXACTLY what I said would happen



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

hey Tonato.. wherever you are... YOU WERE DEAD WRONG

"This is the way the world ends- not with a bang, but a whimper"

https://www.wired.com/story/waymo-s... NL 120518 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The SDCs shills will need to crawl into a cave for a few years but they will be back.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TomatoPaste seems to have shown the door


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> The SDCs shills will need to crawl into a cave for a few years but they will be back.


I always wondered if they really believed their bs. They made it seem like they did, I'll give them that much.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

nothing has changed, they say they launched some sort of service but it's another unicorn service that nobody has actually heard from, using the same supposed early riders nobody has ever heard from


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

"Building a reliably safe system has proven far harder than just about everyone anticipated..."

No, there were quite a few doubters among professional drivers and programmers as well. It's only PR people who promised everyone fast and easy solutions.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

They had 400 people who signed up when it was FREE. Now they're prompted to input their credit card information, and pay rates that are slightly higher than what Lyft charges. 

How many people do you think will still use the service?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> They had 400 people who signed up when it was FREE. Now they're prompted to input their credit card information, and pay rates that are slightly higher than what Lyft charges.
> 
> How many people do you think will still use the service?


I'm guessing they will be able to keep a good % of the 400 because the first group of riders were extensively screened in advance. They're used to the quirks of the cars. They might even be proud to be history making first adopters.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> nothing has changed, they say they launched some sort of service but it's another unicorn service that nobody has actually heard from, using the same supposed early riders nobody has ever heard from


They're using the same bs Tomato has used since day 1.

They try to say "robo taxis are here!" And somehow make that sound like they're saying they're here and they're as big as the iPhone and Uber is going out of business.

Yeah... not so much with that



HotUberMess said:


> It's only PR people who promised everyone fast and easy solutions.


It was only tomato



goneubering said:


> I'm guessing they will be able to keep a good % of the 400 because the first group of riders were extensively screened in advance. They're used to the quirks of the cars. They might even be proud to be history making first adopters.


Common sense tells us that people want free. And they won't pay for what they once got for free and what is now more expensive than Lyft.

But who knows... maybe they found eccentric people


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I'm guessing they will be able to keep a good % of the 400 because the first group of riders were extensively screened in advance. They're used to the quirks of the cars. They might even be proud to be history making first adopters.


If there's one thing I learned from driving for these companies, it's been that people are cheapskates that choose the cheapest option available. If you're not competitively priced, you're not going to make it. As far as being proud "early adopters," they already wear that title. They don't need to continue to use the service to retain that.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> If there's one thing I learned from driving for these companies, it's been that people are cheapskates that choose the cheapest option available. If you're not competitively priced, you're not going to make it. As far as being proud "early adopters," they already wear that title. They don't need to continue to use the service to retain that.


People are creatures of habit. I don't know how long Waymo has been testing in Phoenix but some of those riders have probably taken 260 rides over the past six months.

Not ALL riders are cheap. That's just an overly negative idea promoted on this forum. Like customers for all other companies there's a bell curve of cheap riders and middle of the road riders and generous riders.

Love them or hate them nobody can deny Uber and Google have vast info about their customers and they use this info to manipulate people.

We will probably never know what % of the initial 400 riders stay with Waymo because of the blanket of secrecy they maintain but my guess is they will keep a significant number. The real question is how do they scale up from such a tiny base IF they ever get a true SDC that works safely without needing backup drivers.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

People signed up because the service was FREE during the testing phase. FREE is a pretty powerful motivator. Now they're going to have to pay, and that's when they're going to have to decide whether the novelty of self driving cars is enough to justify paying MORE for transportation. Only time will tell us if self driving technology is a sustainable alternative to real human drivers. Regardless, I doubt any CEO wants to admit that the billions of dollars spent was ultimately wasted.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> People signed up because the service was FREE during the testing phase. FREE is a pretty powerful motivator. Now they're going to have to pay, and that's when they're going to have to decide whether the novelty of self driving cars is enough to justify paying MORE for transportation. Only time will tell us if self driving technology is a sustainable alternative to real human drivers. Regardless, I doubt any CEO wants to admit that the billions of dollars spent was ultimately wasted.


If these people wanted to take rudeshare to and from work everyday instead of driving and they were willing to pay, they would have already been loyal Uber/Lyft customers.

Of COURSE people would much rather have a car take them to work instead of driving, but if that's the case why don't they? Cost. Add up all the gas vs all the Uber bills and over time taking a rideshare is much more expensive.

As much as driving and being in traffic is a pain, it's a lot cheaper than taking an Uber everywhere.

So now they're going to pay for Waymo? Highly doubtable


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> If these people wanted to take rudeshare to and from work everyday instead of driving and they were willing to pay, they would have already been loyal Uber/Lyft customers.
> 
> Of COURSE people would much rather have a car take them to work instead of driving, but if that's the case why don't they? Cost. Add up all the gas vs all the Uber bills and over time taking a rideshare is much more expensive.
> 
> ...


Kinda what I was saying, but it works.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> They're using the same bs Tomato has used since day 1.
> 
> They try to say "robo taxis are here!" And somehow make that sound like they're saying they're here and they're as big as the iPhone and Uber is going out of business.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> They're using the same bs Tomato has used since day 1.
> 
> They try to say "robo taxis are here!" And somehow make that sound like they're saying they're here and they're as big as the iPhone and Uber is going out of business.
> 
> ...


It wasn't just Tomato, he's not just one guy. That was a team of PR people.

There's also anyone quoted in those articles.. CEOs, especially, who are charged with providing good stock returns (hence why they lie to generate stock sales). And the media ate it right up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> It wasn't just Tomato, he's not just one guy. That was a team of PR people.
> 
> There's also anyone quoted in those articles.. CEOs, especially, who are charged with providing good stock returns (hence why they lie to generate stock sales). And the media ate it right up.


" Get . . . Money"- P.T. Barnum

" Hurry Hurry Hurry !

" Step Right Up "!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> It wasn't just Tomato, he's not just one guy. That was a team of PR people.
> 
> There's also anyone quoted in those articles.. CEOs, especially, who are charged with providing good stock returns (hence why they lie to generate stock sales). And the media ate it right up.


If you think the Tomato was not just one guy I have a bridge to sell you


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> It wasn't just Tomato, he's not just one guy. That was a team of PR people.
> 
> There's also anyone quoted in those articles.. CEOs, especially, who are charged with providing good stock returns (hence why they lie to generate stock sales). And the media ate it right up.


There never was a PR agency in my opinion. Waymo has been secretive about their testing. They would never hire a PR agency that makes them look bad. This forum has a long and even vaunted history of sock puppets.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> If you think the Tomato was not just one guy I have a bridge to sell you


Ok well I took his word for it. What's the big deal? There were Uber drivers who bought that story and reposted those articles.

I'm not saying they were right just that it was more than one person up in here buying into it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

W


iheartuber said:


> If you think the Tomato was not just one guy I have a bridge to sell you


We may Need a Brige

To sleep under

If we keep driving " Rideshare " !


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

So I’M the guy that got the Tomato booted? Wow, I’m honored


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> hey Tonato.. wherever you are... YOU WERE DEAD WRONG
> 
> "This is the way the world ends- not with a bang, but a whimper"
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/waymo-self-driving-taxi-service-launch-chandler-arizona/?CNDID=7724005&CNDID=7724005&bxid=MjM5NjgxOTE4ODc3S0&hasha=6af3a47dba38d8933053b25bd89b796e&hashb=09b1e4cd2eb21feac34e16ed50d508ea7e934576&mbid=nl_120518_daily_list3_p3&utm_brand=wired&utm_mailing=WIRED NL 120518 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl


RamzFanz was a more entertaining cheerleader/evangelist, though.

"SDC are here! Not tomorrow, not next week, not next month, they are here now! Now!"

What a doofus.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> So I'M the guy that got the Tomato booted? Wow, I'm honored


You're the Ketchup maker unch:


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> RamzFanz was a more entertaining cheerleader/evangelist, though.
> 
> "SDC are here! Not tomorrow, not next week, not next month, they are here now! Now!"
> 
> What a doofus.


Where are ya Ramz?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

If you break the forum rules you can’t complain about having your accounts deleted.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stick with one account and you should be fine. That’s what I’ve seen here.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> Please explain to me what rules Shrimp GumboC broke other than being accused of being the Tomato by iheartuber?


1. "The tomatato is many people that work in the same place" is the lamest bs excuse I've ever heard. I accused all those accounts of being the same person because I can tell that the wording and the language were exactly the same but the mods have their own
back channel ways to prove this (IP
addresses and such).
2. Even IF that were true that means a whole bunch of people that work at a PR company came to this forum on purpose to spread propaganda. I didn't read the rules and bylaws of UP but I'm sure that's not allowed.

Either way, the house of cards is falling. Every expert is now reporting that in fact "SDCs are NOT really here" and your boastful claim that Uber drivers are "the walking dead" is now seen as pure nonsense.

You can call me stupid if you like but when the Waymo CEO and numerous reporters all start saying the same things I've been saying are you gonna call them stupid too? Move on.

And oh yeah, update your resume.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> They had 400 people who signed up when it was FREE. Now they're prompted to input their credit card information, and pay rates that are slightly higher than what Lyft charges.
> 
> How many people do you think will still use the service?


6,000 that signed up the first day, over 20k before they stopped taking applications. They accepted 400.

For the same ride Waymo One was 2 dollars less expensive than Uber.

"Fares are based on time and distance, and customers can expect fares to be roughly on par with what you'd pay for an Uber or Lyft trip-perhaps even a bit lower. The above Waymo-provided screenshot shows a customer booking this trip, which is 4.6 miles long and takes about 12 minutes. Waymo charges $7.32 for the trip. I punched the same route into Lyft and Uber aps on Tuesday afternoon and got quotes of $8.29 and $9.38, respectively."
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/1...breaking-self-driving-taxi-service-explained/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

You’re not fooling anyone.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> 6,000 that signed up the first day, over 20k before they stopped taking applications. They accepted 400.
> 
> For the same ride Waymo One was 2 dollars less expensive than Uber.
> 
> ...


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Seven years ago drivers got paid a lot more. In a room full of billionaire's and geniuses, none of them could predict that driver pay would go so low that a SDC couldn't do it cheaper!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> RamzFanz was a more entertaining cheerleader/evangelist, though.
> 
> "SDC are here! Not tomorrow, not next week, not next month, they are here now! Now!"
> 
> What a doofus.


Ramz is a good guy. He is entertaining don't give him a hard time


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> Seven years ago drivers got paid a lot more. In a room full of billionaire's and geniuses, none of them could predict that driver pay would go so low that a SDC couldn't do it cheaper!


Times change.
Auto workers once paid well on assembly line.
Today they've been replaced by robots.

Cashiers are being replaced
Bank tellers phased out
Even the newest CVN Ford Class super carrier needs 800 Less sailors to operate 
than the Nimitz Class

Time and Tide wait for No Man


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Times change.
> Auto workers once paid well on assembly line.
> Today they've been replaced by robots.
> 
> ...


We still drive better than robots. That's not changing anytime soon. The robots have to drive better than me. 1000000 kilometres without an accident in all weather conditions able to adapt to any unforeseen situation and clean the car at the end of the day.

Being nearly as good as me is fail. 
Spending billions and billions of dollars to be nearly as good as me is a dubious judgment call.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Ramz is a good guy. He is entertaining don't give him a hard time


Whatever happened to RamzFanz? I'd like to offer him a double vodka to go with his slice of humble pie. You know, to help it go down a little easier.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Ok well I took his word for it. What's the big deal? There were Uber drivers who bought that story and reposted those articles.
> 
> I'm not saying they were right just that it was more than one person up in here buying into it


A few years ago i thought the entire industry would be dead and completely run by AI taxi companies, IE the biggest companies in each city.

Its becoming more and more likely that self driving cars are a delusion.

If i ever get my health problem sorted out i'm going to buy a new taxi and go owner/operator again.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Whatever happened to RamzFanz? I'd like to offer him a double vodka to go with his slice of humble pie. You know, to help it go down a little easier.


There are reasons NASA had an Apollo command module "simulator" and LEM (Lunar Module) "simulator". Astronauts could Not practice in space. Took time to get it right be4 Lift Off.

SDC Beta "simulators" are the public roads with human backup. 
Takes time to prefect the tech be4 Lift Off


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

You can't ask a robot car for a favor.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

404NofFound said:


> You can't ask a robot car for a favor.


Folderol.

However, SDC owner will make higher profits w/0 humans.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Folderol.
> 
> However, SDC owner will make higher profits w/0 humans.


You sure about that?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> You sure about that?


You're embarrassing yourself

Do ur research


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> We still drive better than robots. That's not changing anytime soon. The robots have to drive better than me. 1000000 kilometres without an accident in all weather conditions able to adapt to any unforeseen situation and clean the car at the end of the day.
> 
> Being nearly as good as me is fail.
> Spending billions and billions of dollars to be nearly as good as me is a dubious judgment call.


"_We still drive better than robots"
_
On what planet is your reference???

The Human Element. The NHTSA study looked at the major accident causes, and they found that a mere *two percent* of accidents were caused by the environment, another *two percent* were caused by the vehicles, and *2 percent* came from "unknown" causes. *A full 94 percent*, *meanwhile, where caused by human error.*


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "_We still drive better than robots"
> _
> On what planet is your reference???
> 
> The Human Element. The NHTSA study looked at the major accident causes, and they found that a mere *two percent* of accidents were caused by the environment, another *two percent* were caused by the vehicles, and *2 percent* came from "unknown" causes. *A full 94 percent*, *meanwhile, where caused by human error.*


Last I looked Ubers robots were having accidents every 15000 miles in near perfect conditions. Humans every 150,000 miles in every sort of driving condition imaginable.

Just an example of how far robots are behind me. Robots not being at fault in accidents?
Irrelevant. I also have the ability to avoid accidents that could be caused by others mistakes.

At the present robots are idiots. Untrustworthy unreliable unsafe. You may imagine them as better drivers than me but that robot doesn't exist yet.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You're embarrassing yourself
> 
> Do ur research


There's only one guy who ran the numbers on the back of a napkin and decided that running an SDC is cheaper than an Uber

The tomato?! You're back! I missed you


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Last I looked Ubers robots were having accidents every 15000 miles in near perfect conditions. Humans every 150,000 miles in every sort of driving condition imaginable.
> 
> Just an example of how far robots are behind me. Robots not being at fault in accidents?
> Irrelevant. I also have the ability to avoid accidents that could be caused by others mistakes.
> ...


​
You sound like a 1913 horse broker referring to the automobile









Guy in horseless carriage, don't he look rich!!

Rich folk like new tech. That's how the wealthy make money, through investments in new stuff. Working poor really don't have a say.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You sound like a 1913 horse broker referring to the automobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you been Tomato? Still got a job I see. That's good


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

iheartuber said:


> How you been Tomato? Still got a job I see. That's good


Your SOP fallback position
Sad

I'll stick:

The Human Element. The NHTSA study looked at the major accident causes, and they found that a mere *two percent* of accidents were caused by the environment, another *two percent* were caused by the vehicles, and *2 percent* came from "unknown" causes. A full *94 percent*, meanwhile, where caused by human error.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Your SOP fallback position
> Sad
> 
> I'll stick:
> ...


The artist formerly known as the Tomato used to say "Sad" all the time. If you're trying to tell me you're not him you're doing a poor job


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You sound like a 1913 horse broker referring to the automobile
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with not liking tech. 
Not liking BS is the issue. People are in denial of where the technology is at and how difficult it is to get where it needs to be. 
I'm happy to listen to the engineers at Waymo who if you put marketing BS to one side are pretty honest. A long way to go with no time frame.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> Nothing to do with not liking tech.
> Not liking BS is the issue. People are in denial of where the technology is at and how difficult it is to get where it needs to be.
> I'm happy to listen to the engineers at Waymo who if you put marketing BS to one side are pretty honest. A long way to go with no time frame.


Once again:

You sound like a 1913 horse broker referring to the automobile









Let us update the above 100YO copy

Cir 2019: Dispense with your Car
And save the expense, care and anxiety of keeping it.
Use SDC at half the cost and
It saves lives ​


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Once again:
> 
> You sound like a 1913 horse broker referring to the automobile
> 
> ...


Ok when?
Where's my self driving car?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Once again:
> 
> You sound like a 1913 horse broker referring to the automobile
> 
> ...


Tomato on this Christmas you should pray to the baby Jesus and thank him you still have a job.

The robo taxi biz is a tough racket


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

everythingsuber

There are reasons NASA had an Apollo command module "simulator" and LEM (Lunar Module) "simulator". Astronauts could Not practice in space. Took time to get it right be4 Lift Off.

SDC Beta "simulators" are the public roads with human backup.
Takes time to prefect the tech be4 Lift Off.

Your main issue seems that waymo miscalculated the beta time period.
Get over it everythingsuber








​


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> everythingsuber
> 
> There are reasons NASA had an Apollo command module "simulator" and LEM (Lunar Module) "simulator". Astronauts could Not practice in space. Took time to get it right be4 Lift Off.
> 
> ...


So when do I get my self driving car then?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

everythingsuber

"UNCLE"


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> So when do I get my self driving car then?


The Tomato isn't interested in seeing SDCs being sold at your local car dealership

He imagines a world where NO ONE owns a car and every ride you ever take is an Uber, uh I mean Waymo.

Why in God's name does he want that?

So that in the future, when real estate moguls build skyscrapers they won't have to build mandatory parking spaces.

Yes, you heard that right. Tomato wants us to give up our cars, be driven by robots, all so that his bosses won't have to build parking spaces in their future projects.

I can't make this up


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The Tomato isn't interested in seeing SDCs being sold at your local car dealership
> 
> He imagines a world where NO ONE owns a car and every ride you ever take is an Uber, uh I mean Waymo.
> 
> ...


Even a huge SDC supporter like Dara admits they will never take over 100% of driving. He thinks they will do 80% of the driving in the future but I think their market share will be much much lower than that.

Interview here.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-absolutely-do-not-trust-this-ceo.301043/


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Even a huge SDC supporter like Dara admits they will never take over 100% of driving. He thinks they will do 80% of the driving in the future but I think their market share will be much much lower than that.
> 
> Interview here.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-absolutely-do-not-trust-this-ceo.301043/


80%?!? Bahahaha!!!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Even a huge SDC supporter like Dara admits they will never take over 100% of driving. He thinks they will do 80% of the driving in the future but I think their market share will be much much lower than that.
> 
> Interview here.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-absolutely-do-not-trust-this-ceo.301043/


Good morning Tomato! You're not fooling anyone :spiderman:


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Good morning Tomato! You're not fooling anyone :spiderman:


Tomato, now you're acting like goneubering is you?

Please.

Your behavior and language is clear as day

No one else can be you


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> 80%?!? Bahahaha!!!


I know. It sounds crazy but Dara had to throw out a high number to justify a high value in Uber's IPO.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> I know. It sounds crazy but Dara had to throw out a high number to justify a high value in Uber's IPO.


Oh right, true.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Tomato, now you're acting like goneubering is you?
> 
> Please.
> 
> ...


But he's using a Freemasonic mind trick where he appears to give you some truth(albeit false truth by sometimes acting like he's against Uber's SDC's and SDC's in general), then promoting them later on. They passed that technique on to the CIA.

I remember LBJ tried using that trick by saying "they(CIA) were operating a damn Murder INC out in the Caribbean" to dry to deflect attention from himself even while most people with a brain know he helped orchestrate the JFK coverup.

They always gives you a little truth to help deflect you away from something or someone.

It's called "controlled opposition".


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> But he's using a Freemasonic mind trick where he appears to give you some truth(albeit false truth by sometimes acting like he's against Uber's SDC's and SDC's in general), then promoting them later on. They passed that technique on to the CIA.
> 
> I remember LBJ tried using that trick by saying "they(CIA) were operating a damn Murder INC out in the Caribbean" to dry to deflect attention from himself even while most people with a brain know he helped orchestrate the JFK coverup.
> 
> ...


I would say the tomato is good but he's not, really.

It's pretty obvious he's an amateur trying to fake it with his debate and persuasion skills.


----------

